# Arrow Symbol for Sign



## johnelle (Feb 8, 2014)

I bought the Rockler State Park set and am pretty happy with the results so far. However I wanted to actually do a few trail signs and I would like to incorporate a small arrow in the routed letters/symbols on the sign. No such template in the kit (which seems weird but it is what it is). 

I assume its easiest to figure out how to cut your own template for this? Don't trust my free handing. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

John, Welcome to the Router Forums! You're in the correct place to find your answer. There is a huge diversity of experience within this group.

Let me say that I am unfamiliar with the sign template set you are making reference to, however; I must ask: are there letters whose parts contain parts of an arrow that you prefer? An example of this (potentially) could be the diagonal segments of the K and the horizontal member of an A - for pointing left. Flipping the K potentially would make this point to the right.

Admittedly, I am "shooting in the dark", but it is all that initially comes to mind for me.

I hope this helps, but quite likely some better suggestions will soon follow mine,

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

I have used the number "1" to good effect. Position it with tape,Route it, flip it over and route the other point.
Unfortunately I do not know if the Rockler sets are flippable, hope they are.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey John, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum John.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, John; welcome!
Your original suggestion of making your own template makes the most sense. Maybe consider other symbols you would also like to have and have them all professionally cut for you? Acrylic sheet would work? Commercial sign shops, monument (gravestones) shops, etc...


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

There may be someone willing to make a template for you or you could adopt Dan's idea. How about a friend who has more equipment and a steady hand? 
Necessity is the mother of ................

Good luck


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

You could try using a dash ( or letter I sideways) and the letter V (also sideways) assuming they will fit the template holder that way.
Good luck.


----------

